# Cafe mam



## knightsfield (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone used https://www.cafemam.com/ daily mail looks to have it in for her http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3199539/Wake-smell-coffee-comrade-Jeremy-Corbyn-s-wife-sells-fair-trade-beans-sourced-happy-workers-Mexico-Guess-live-shacks-dirt-poor-exhausted-angry.html


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I can't argue the facts as I don't know them. Having read the DM article it is a veiled attack on Corbyn. Could they have called her his "third wife" anymore? With all that implies about him.


----------



## Penfold90 (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm confused.... His wife runs the company or one that imports/distributes the beans?? I wish they'd make their mind up... Cafe Mam seem to be based in Eugene, Ohio whereas there are references to the wife's business being registered in London.


----------

